# Any reason not to buy an 05 Orca?



## blw (Sep 10, 2004)

I am looking at buying a used 05 Orca. Are there any reasons, besides not being the latest and greatest, that I should know for not considering buying an 05 or 06 Orca? Any problems or concerns I should know about before I buy? Thanks for your help.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Great bike. I've been riding my 05 for 2 years now. If the bike is in good condition, go for it.


----------



## Tomb2100 (Apr 21, 2006)

I've had mine for 2 years and its served me well - its a good mix to give comfort and some stiffness. Granted its not the stiffest frame but then thats more of an issue for the pro's. if you want a bit more stiffness over comfort go for the Opal. Its interesting to note the Euskaltel Squad opted for the Opal and only changed to the Orca for this years Tour De France and even that version isn't avialable to us the public, no not even the 08 version. It has one piece rear dropouts for increased stiffness and the cable logo routing on the front is carbon not alloy for extra 'bling' no doubt.


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Great bike. I love my '06 (same bike, different color scheme). Go for it.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

I love mine very fast and smooth, plus you save a ton of money from the new ones.


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice bike, no reason not to buy it, if it fits.


----------

